# كومة كـتـب !



## محمد الخثعمي (1 مايو 2007)

(ahmed, tarek) - reservoir engineering handbook

http://www.4shared.com/file/13340764/8bd43902/_ahmed_tarek__-_reservoir_engineering_handbook.html

==========================================

Advanced_Blowout_and_Well_Control

http://www.4shared.com/file/13453032/285fc811/Advanced_Blowout_and_Well_Control.html


==============================================


Advanced_Reservoir_Engineering

http://www.4shared.com/file/12321011/203bd4be/Advanced_Reservoir_Engineering.html

=========================================

Applied Drilling Engineering

http://www.4shared.com/file/14734510/a308886d/Applied_Drilling_Engineering.html


==============================================
Drilling Fluid Technology

http://www.4shared.com/file/14735286/265ae7f1/Drilling_Fluid_Technology_PetroleumOilGas_.html

=======================================================

drilling_eng_workbook

http://www.4shared.com/file/13341042/ed728f55/drilling_eng_workbook_PetroleumOilGas_.html

========================================================

Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering (L[1].P. Dake)

http://www.4shared.com/file/12284242/71f39e19/Fundamentals_of_Reservoir_Engineering__L1P_Dake_.html

=========================================================

Natural Gas Engineering Handbook with CD

http://www.4shared.com/file/12341615/ac9b99b5/Natural_Gas_Engineering_Handbook_with_CD.html
=========================================================

Petroleum Production Systems

http://www.4shared.com/file/15113296/10c432a5/Petroleum_Production_Systems.html
=======================================================


Principles_of_Applied_Reservoir_Simulation_2E

http://www.4shared.com/file/13340009/a670f4bc/Principles_of_Applied_Reservoir_Simulation_2E.html

========================================================

Simulation, Khaled Aziz

http://www.4shared.com/file/12283820/59e7e5dc/Simulation_Khaled_Aziz.html


======================================================


Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Gas Natural

http://www.4shared.com/file/13633637/9e301487/Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Gas_Natural.html


========================================================

Mud Book

http://www.4shared.com/file/14310258/a2c355ff/Mud_Book.html


======================================================


Properties_of_Petroleum_Fluids,_2ed

http://www.4shared.com/file/11399711/a6f8c158/Properties_of_Petroleum_Fluids_2ed.html


=======================================================

drilling fluids-

http://www.4shared.com/file/14923065/5558b7/drilling_fluids-.html



=======================================================


formulas & calculations for drilling ,production & workover

http://www.4shared.com/file/14309939/cfa34b34/formulas__calculations.html



==========================================================

ProppantTransport in Hydraulic Fracture

http://www.4shared.com/file/11880549/fc7fffb8/_2__ProppantTransport_in_Hydraulic_Fracture.html


=========================================================

Simulation,AbouAlqasim

http://www.4shared.com/file/14926330/38d01616/SimulationAbouAlqasim.html


========================================================

IWCF Quiz

http://www.4shared.com/file/14310009/ab374542/IWCF_Quiz.html


=======================================================

CONVERT calculator

http://www.4shared.com/file/14309981/228c1acd/CONVERT.html


=======================================================

petroleum Sheets

http://www.4shared.com/file/10852868/45783971/PetroleumSheets.html


======================================================

Excel based software for Production Engineers

http://www.4shared.com/file/15114189/6f19895/Excel_based_software_for_Production_Engineers.html

========================================================

UBD

http://www.4shared.com/file/11672028/c9ba9469/UBD.html

==============================================


----------



## m1a1 (13 مايو 2007)

والله ياسيدى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omdaa52 (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (13 مايو 2007)

direct link
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/


----------



## gadoora (15 مايو 2007)

والله ما قصرت أبدا
جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (20 مايو 2007)

الله يقويكم


----------



## مسعود عبدالرحمن (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على موضوع كومة كتب*

:14: * جهد ممتاز يا أخى جزاك الله خير ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 مايو 2007)

اله يعطيك العافية و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## CHE Amjad (31 مايو 2007)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## A.salam Saileh (31 مايو 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

رحم الله والديك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عوني1 (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عصام الدين احمد (26 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (28 يونيو 2007)

تقبل تحياتى الف شكر


----------



## احمد1970 (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و كثر من امثالك


----------



## hassan_elshimy (9 يوليو 2007)

*مجهود جيد*

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## NASSRY (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سليمان1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng / aalfayfi (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخونل الحبيب محمد الخثعمي على هذه الكومة من الكتب وأسأل الله أن يجزيك الخير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## farag7250 (24 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحة اشكرك شكر خاص على الكتب القيمه 

اخوكم / فرج رمضان 
مهندس تفتيش هندسى فى شركة بترول


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الشكر للجميـــع 
أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت لكم ما يفيد


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

و الله جهد كبير و مأجور عليه بإذن الله يا أخ محمد
جزاكم الله خيراً
و فى إنتظار كتب منك فى ال Iwcf أنا عارف أنت رفت شويه بس يا ريت لو عندك كتب فيها فيديو يكون جميل جداً


----------



## احمد1970 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

​


----------



## احمد العروشي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الاشياء الطيبة منك 
بس ياريت تشوف بعض الروابط لاني كلما أفتح الرابط تعلق معاي ديما صفحة الرابيد شير ولا يتم
التحميل 
وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## أمس سويلم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما نشرتموه 
نفعنا الله و إياكم


----------



## mojahid (26 ديسمبر 2007)

نرجو تغير الوصلات ..لانها لاتعمل


----------



## mojahid (26 ديسمبر 2007)

نرجو تغير الوصلات ..لانها لاتعمل


----------



## lakdhar (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## فيصل الطائي (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين كثر الله من امثالك


----------



## arabman_7 (26 يناير 2008)

الف شكر على مجهودكم


----------



## arabman_7 (26 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح محمد عيسي (7 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يوفقك لما تريد


----------



## أوراغ (9 فبراير 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## العميل الخاص (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و كثر من أمثالك


----------



## سمير احمد (1 أبريل 2008)

موضوع هايللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## لكل مهندس حفر (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## oskar (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء الهدي (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الشتاءالدافئ (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا والله يا اخي وارجو ان توفر كتب عن Enhanced Oil Recovery


----------



## sm777 (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## haadi (9 مايو 2008)

جهد لا يقدر بثمن 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمو الامير (19 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى سعيد (18 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك بصراحه الكتب مفيده


----------



## سدير عدنان (21 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد العروشي (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الف خير 
كل مجهوداتك ممتازة ومزيد من التميز


شكرا


----------



## رضا الحداد (30 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير و كثر من امثالك*​


----------



## العرفي (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله علما وحرصا


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (7 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا*


----------

